# Have pax dashed all COVID rules out the window in your market?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

So yes, your truly kicks off the UberX and/or Lyft RS hustle by "agreeing" to wear a mask (which I do). 

Mask up and hit the ride.

And apparently pax still (even in 2022) agree to mask up too, along with not being more than 3 in number and/or riding shot gun BUT...all this seems have to gone out the window early on in 2022.

U of Arizona students, for example, are the WORST about this... to the extend that I'd only be doing nothing more than cancellations (would never hit promos or consequtive rides), like I'd do back to back to back cancellations, because they keep showing up in groups of 4 and/or no masks, and then whine that they "didn't know" and want to know if "its ok....". 

Is this the same in your markets? Have pax "agreed" to these rules, then tossed them out the window and try to pretend they know nothing about them?, say that "now drivers dont care", or "no driver has ever asked me...", etc, etc.

Have you guys been enforcing them? or you all have to sorta figure out what to do with it ride by ride?, work with some situations, cancelations on others?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I haven't been enforcing mask rules while Ubering.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I haven't been enforcing mask rules while Ubering.


Lending some "truth" to pax observations that "drivers dont care".


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Lending some "truth" to pax observations that "drivers dont care".


It is not the mountain upon which I choose to sacrifice my ratings. There is zero advantage for me to enforce the mask mandate within my vehicle. I wear a mask. I have disposable masks on hand should a pax request one (none have). I personally feel that masks are useless against Covid in a confined space such as a vehicle and if I felt I was at risk I simply wouldn't drive. I sanitize between rides so I doubt anybody is catching covid in my car from not wearing a mask.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It is not the mountain upon which I choose to sacrifice my ratings. There is zero advantage for me to enforce the mask mandate within my vehicle. I wear a mask. I have disposable masks on hand should a pax request one (none have). I personally feel that masks are useless against Covid in a confined space such as a vehicle and if I felt I was at risk I simply wouldn't drive. I sanitize between rides so I doubt anybody is catching covid in my car from not wearing a mask.


Got it..and 3 pax limit/no pax up front rule(s)? For me...this is even more common if and when I find myself at U of Arizona...groups of 4 (sometimes even 5?!) will rock up and just try to enter my car (doors locked), not even acknowledge the 3 pax limit rule...they find the doors lock, and look "confused"....


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Got it..and 3 pax limit/no pax up front rule(s)? For me...this is even more common if and when I find myself at U of Arizona...groups of 4 (sometimes even 5?!) will rock up and just try to enter my car (doors locked), not even acknowledge the 3 pax limit rule...they find the doors lock, and look "confused"....


I am firm on the no pax in front and a max of 3 pax.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I am firm on the no pax in front and a max of 3 pax.


Do you get that a lot though? pax rolled up in groups of 4, dont even knowledge it, and just sorta expect you to work with it?, then want to argue about it, etc.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Most of my riders have been very well behaved, even in to this new year. 95% have masks on or nearby when I roll up.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Do you get that a lot though? pax rolled up in groups of 4, dont even knowledge it, and just sorta expect you to work with it?, then want to argue about it, etc.


When I drove pre-pandemic I did late nights and bar closing and pax trying to get 4 or more in the car is common during those hours. The rule is one pax per seat belt so most people understood why I would not accept the extra pax. Most of my current rides are individuals or couples. I don't believe I have had a request for all 4 seats (or more) during the pandemic. I have received front seat requests. But I am firm that current Uber policy prohibits that.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Lending some "truth" to pax observations that "drivers dont care".


Drivers shouldn't care because cloth masks aren't going to prevent viral transmission. Why add stress to your body over something that doesn't work?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

colamacy said:


> Drivers shouldn't care because cloth masks aren't going to prevent viral transmission. Why add stress to your body over something that doesn't work?


Oh ok, you're nuancing it further; to expand upon by drivers, in fact, shouldn't "care". Does the same apply to the 3 pax limit and no front seat rule?, do it doesn't matter so no need to stress about it.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Oh ok, you're nuancing it further; to expand upon by drivers, in fact, shouldn't "care". Does the same apply to the 3 pax limit and no front seat rule?, do it doesn't matter so no need to stress about it.


If you follow that logic then you've already answered your question. In other words, these viruses (all variants) can not be contained. Let that sink in as you put on your cloth mask with three pax sitting two feet behind you. Having one seated next to you isn't going to make any difference.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've never enforced any of it since the beginning.

And after 10 PM most pax never wore masks. During the day most do.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I've never enforced any of it since the beginning.
> 
> And after 10 PM most pax never wore masks. During the day most do.


Ah ok, here I'm getting some insight into how and why the majority of pax in my market routinely ignore (or aren't even "aware") of U/L's COVID rules.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

colamacy said:


> Having one seated next to you isn't going to make any difference.


I just dont like having pax seated next to me at all, regardless. But thats just me....


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> I just dont like having pax seated next to me at all, regardless. But thats just me....


I've could have guessed that's how you feel but do you think you'll be safe from contracting this virus if no one sits up front???


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I've never enforced any of it since the beginning.
> 
> And after 10 PM most pax never wore masks. During the day most do.


That sounds odd. Aren't you one of the few drivers who uses food wrap of sorts between you and the back end of your car in hopes of preventing viral transmission? Hehehe, something isn't clicking here.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I never really enforced them much. I had my KN-95 on while driving, and if the pax didn't wear a mask, I was rolling down a window in the pre-vax days.

Now, I don't really give a shit. Mask. No mask. I don't even bother to look, to be honest.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

colamacy said:


> the few drivers who uses food wrap of sorts between you and the back end of your car in hopes of preventing viral transmission?


Ive seen these in my market....no idea how "effective" that is? or perhaps an excuse to limit pax interaction?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

colamacy said:


> That sounds odd. Aren't you one of the few drivers who uses food wrap of sorts between you and the back end of your car in hopes of preventing viral transmission? Hehehe, something isn't clicking here.


No, I never cared about viral transmission. I've never had any kind of divider.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> No, I never cared about viral transmission. I've never had any kind of divider.


The divider is actually an excellent idea, so I dont have to talk to pax (pax can talk to the divider!).


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Ah ok, here I'm getting some insight into how and why the majority of pax in my market routinely ignore (or aren't even "aware") of U/L's COVID rules.


They're aware of the rules. The app makes the rules regarding masks quite clear. They make a conscious decision to disregard the rule.



#1husler said:


> I just dont like having pax seated next to me at all, regardless. But thats just me....


It's not just you. I don't care for front seat pax either... which is why I enforce the no front seat rule.



#1husler said:


> The divider is actually an excellent idea, so I dont have to talk to pax (pax can talk to the divider!).


I don't have a divider and I can ignore them just fine. I used to have the app inform pax that I was hard of hearing. You'd think that would silence them but it only makes them talk louder.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> They make a conscious decision to disregard the rule.


My my my....shocking, really, but of course U/L won't deactivate them (even after being reported) because both need the money, and will simply outsource "enforcement" to driver [who apparently mostly "dont care"]....last week I picked up a pax who spend the entire ride grousing bitterly about how Gryft has been badgering him about masks by sending him "mask reminders" (he wasn't masking, of course) after he got reported too many times...he simply deleted Gryft from him phone and hopped over to FUber.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> My my my....shocking, really, but of course U/L won't deactivate them (even after being reported) because both need the money, and will simply outsource "enforcement" to driver [who apparently mostly "dont care"]....last week I picked up a pax who spend the entire ride grousing bitterly about how Gryft has been badgering him about masks by sending him "mask reminders" (he wasn't masking, of course) after he got reported too many times...he simply deleted Gryft from him phone and hopped over to FUber.


I think it is a mistake to report pax for violations of the mask policy. I believe all reporting is self-reporting. And self-reporting is bad mmkay.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I think it is a mistake to report pax for violations of the mask policy. I believe all reporting is self-reporting. And self-reporting is bad mmkay.


You'd prefer that pax "report" themselves?


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

I did a similar poll for drivers here in my area around Boston. It’s pretty much 50/50 between drivers who dgaf and drivers who enforce the rules. I personally choose to enforce them as there’s always another fare nearby who will abide by the rules. Generally the main issue here isn’t masking, but the backseat only rule is overlooked often.

Many in this forum don’t seem to understand that the goal of masking was never about fully preventing transmission, but about reduction. It’s all probability. Even if they’re 50% effective, it would still be worth it so that hospitals aren’t overwhelmed by the spikes in cases. Unfortunately the omicron variant has changed the dynamic with mask efficacy.


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I think it is a mistake to report pax for violations of the mask policy. I believe all reporting is self-reporting. And self-reporting is bad mmkay.


🤨 huh?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Conporbos said:


> Many in this forum don’t seem to understand that the goal of masking was never about fully preventing transmission, but about reduction. It’s all probability. Even if they’re 50% effective, it would still be worth it so that hospitals aren’t overwhelmed by the spikes in cases. Unfortunately the omicron variant has changed the dynamic with mask efficacy.


It was never masking alone. It was masking, plus hand washing, plus social distancing. And it was a stop-gap measure to make up for the lack of proper medical gear for the masses. Myself and two other gentleman had the distinct honor of enforcing mask rules during the pandemic at the state building where we are employed. I have been slapped, punched and spit upon for telling people that state mandates require them to wear a mask while in the building. The state paid me to enforce that mandate. I chose not to enforce Uber's mask mandate. Like I said originally, there is no advantage to me in doing so.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> You'd prefer that pax "report" themselves?


That would be ideal. Except most pax are smart enough to not self-report.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Conporbos said:


> I did a similar poll for drivers here in my area around Boston. It’s pretty much 50/50 between drivers who dgaf and drivers who enforce the rules. I personally choose to enforce them as there’s always another fare nearby who will abide by the rules. Generally the main issue here isn’t masking, but the backseat only rule is overlooked often.


I respect anyone who enforces the guidelines, because every driver should have the right to lay down ground rules for their vehicle and personal safety. While I personally believe the COVID-19 pandemic is a legitimate health threat, the likelihood of transmission during a short ride is virtually nil if the passenger is seated in the back, and a window or two is rolled down. Those two things, along with me wearing a KN-95 mask, pretty much guarantees that viral transmission will not occur.

If we were both unmasked, and the passenger was seated next to me, then it gets more precarious. Luckily, I never encountered that scenario. The COVID-19 pandemic has become such a Rohrschach Test for everyone. Some people see it as totally made-up and harmless, while others see it as imminent death for all of mankind.

I think it's not quite as bad as the media portrays, but you certainly should not be taking stupid risks by pretending to be superhuman, either.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Ive seen these in my market....no idea how "effective" that is? or perhaps an excuse to limit pax interaction?


I asked if you felt safe or unsafe if a pax sat next to you. Well, it's 2022, two years after the fact and curious minds wants to know.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> No, I never cared about viral transmission. I've never had any kind of divider.


Sorry pretty lady. I thought you were one of those nutty drivers driving around town with food wrap in their cars.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I respect anyone who enforces the guidelines, because every driver should have the right to lay down ground rules for their vehicle and personal safety. While I personally believe the COVID-19 pandemic is a legitimate health threat, the likelihood of transmission during a short ride is virtually nil if the passenger is seated in the back, and a window or two is rolled down. Those two things, along with me wearing a KN-95 mask, pretty much guarantees that viral transmission will not occur.
> 
> If we were both unmasked, and the passenger was seated next to me, then it gets more precarious. Luckily, I never encountered that scenario. The COVID-19 pandemic has become such a Rohrschach Test for everyone. Some people see it as totally made-up and harmless, while others see it as imminent death for all of mankind.
> 
> I think it's not quite as bad as the media portrays, but you certainly should not be taking stupid risks by pretending to be superhuman, either.


Stop with your BS. It's 2022 now and most of us know better.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I respect anyone who enforces the guidelines, because every driver should have the right to lay down ground rules for their vehicle and personal safety. While I personally believe the COVID-19 pandemic is a legitimate health threat, the likelihood of transmission during a short ride is virtually nil if the passenger is seated in the back, and a window or two is rolled down. Those two things, along with me wearing a KN-95 mask, pretty much guarantees that viral transmission will not occur.
> 
> If we were both unmasked, and the passenger was seated next to me, then it gets more precarious. Luckily, I never encountered that scenario. The COVID-19 pandemic has become such a Rohrschach Test for everyone. Some people see it as totally made-up and harmless, while others see it as imminent death for all of mankind.
> 
> I think it's not quite as bad as the media portrays, but you certainly should not be taking stupid risks by pretending to be superhuman, either.


I respect anyone who voluntarily relinquishes potential business to me. Enforcing these draconian rules that everyone knows do nothing, will only lead to your inevitable deactivation after pissing off the wrong pax who know all they need to do is say you refused their service animal.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

In my market, 9 out of 10 pax are 


Commuting (including business people to the airport) 
Picking up their car from the shop 
In both cases, tips are rare - unheard-of, really. But most understand the mask policy and are alone. 

"Cover your nose, please" or "please put your mask back on" are common phrases for me. I may not have eyes in the back of my head but I do have a mirror and peripheral vision. But most pax are fine. 

On the rare occasion that I have a tourist or pax out on the town, the common issue is the number of pax. The app says 3 in fine print for sedans, I count 4 walking up and starting to pull on my front passenger door - seat containing delivery bags and water (for me). 

In those instances, including yesterday, the odd one or two out often agrees to wait while I transport the remainder. 

Uber needs to make the pax count much larger in the app. And I never liked pax riding shotgun, always seemed to get the most unruly one next to me. Same applied while working for a limo company (standard sedans and SUVs).

Just began the application process for a non-emergency medical transportation startup in my market, independent contractor using my car, same availability options as RS (whenever I want to work). $1/mile loaded, 50 cents a mile unloaded, $5 minimum cancelation. 

Working on getting out of the game entirely but that sounds better than this shit show for now.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I am firm on the no pax in front and a max of 3 pax.


I'm firm on this 99% of the time just because I never have liked 4 riders in my car. I get it from the pax side though, a lot go out as couples and want one car so it is understandable and not illegal to do 4... It helps if one girl has a skimpy outfit on and sits up front. . And hopefully not too drunk to the puke point.

As far as masking, I didn't drive much at all until my vaccines kicked in in May. After that I wore masks if the riders did and eventually less and less wore them for a few months until things started to get worse again.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Conporbos said:


> I did a similar poll for drivers here in my area around Boston. It’s pretty much 50/50 between drivers who dgaf and drivers who enforce the rules. I personally choose to enforce them as there’s always another fare nearby who will abide by the rules. Generally the main issue here isn’t masking, but the backseat only rule is overlooked often.
> 
> Many in this forum don’t seem to understand that the goal of masking was never about fully preventing transmission, but about reduction. It’s all probability. Even if they’re 50% effective, it would still be worth it so that hospitals aren’t overwhelmed by the spikes in cases. Unfortunately the omicron variant has changed the dynamic with mask efficacy.


Worst thing about a front rider is a lot of times they want to chat with the backseaters, turning their head, breathing on you, etc... I'd rather see less masks and more stfu and ride. The more you talk the more you project your cooties.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Bro most of my pax dont even verify my car. Im a non participant in this scamdemic. I let all pax know its my car and masks are optional. Guber an Gryft can kiss my ass...


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Oh ok, you're nuancing it further; to expand upon by drivers, in fact, shouldn't "care". Does the same apply to the 3 pax limit and no front seat rule?, do it doesn't matter so no need to stress about it.


I enforce the 3 pax limit and no front seat rule , due to the fact that Fubar and Gryft employ more lawyers than any other type of employee , and I don't trust either of them as far as I could throw their CEOs , unless it was off a Himalayan mountain cliff . I have no doubt in mind that if I was involved in a serious accident , whether it was my fault or not , that both of these companies wouldn't cover any injuries or damage that might occur if I "broke" the 3 pax limit and no front seat pax rules , and chances are that your personal auto insurance would follow suit . Not willing to lose my house to make a few bucks .


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> That would be ideal. Except most pax are smart enough to not self-report.


Some pax aren't "smart enough" and might actually report themselves...do U/L apps even have that option though?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Some pax aren't "smart enough" and might actually report themselves...do U/L apps even have that option though?


They can select from a whole list of complaints in the app. They can also communicate with Uber/Lyft so technically they could report themselves for doing something illegal or against the user agreement while complaining about a driver. Like people who call the cops to report the theft of their ounce of cocaine.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

In Chicago about 70% my passengers get into the car wearing masks. Since I'm vaxxed and boosted, got covid once in 12/2020 (symptomatic) and again in 12/2021 (asymptomatic, probably omicron) and I only live with my 20 year old son who's also vaxxed and boosted, I'm really not worried about it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

colamacy said:


> Stop with your BS. It's 2022 now and most of us know better.


Many of those who "know better" are either already in a wooden box, or will be just as soon as they croak on a ventilator.


----------



## HyperFog (Sep 19, 2021)

Conporbos said:


> I did a similar poll for drivers here in my area around Boston. It’s pretty much 50/50 between drivers who dgaf and drivers who enforce the rules. I personally choose to enforce them as there’s always another fare nearby who will abide by the rules. Generally the main issue here isn’t masking, but the backseat only rule is overlooked often.
> 
> Many in this forum don’t seem to understand that the goal of masking was never about fully preventing transmission, but about reduction. It’s all probability. Even if they’re 50% effective, it would still be worth it so that hospitals aren’t overwhelmed by the spikes in cases. Unfortunately the omicron variant has changed the dynamic with mask efficacy.


Dear Conporbos-

Please consider HyperFog to clean up after the non-compliant maskers and speed up the process, make some money in the process. https://www.hyperfog.com

See our vendor page in the vendor section for more info or email [email protected]

Best,
HyperFog


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> They can select from a whole list of complaints in the app. They can also communicate with Uber/Lyft so technically they could report themselves for doing something illegal or against the user agreement while complaining about a driver. Like people who call the cops to report the theft of their ounce of cocaine.


Last year I think I had a pax who actually did this [turned themselves into FUber about violating policy]...because I got an email from FUber warning that gave a ride to a "minor"...I had no idea which minor they were belly aching about but...I didn't know about this so didn't report it...and considering it would have only been the alleged minor and me in the car, then its seems the minor reported him/her self.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

radikia said:


> I have no doubt in mind that if I was involved in a serious accident , whether it was my fault or not , that both of these companies wouldn't cover any injuries or damage that might occur if I "broke" the 3 pax limit and no front seat pax rules , and chances are that your personal auto insurance would follow suit


This is the sticking point I tend to share with pax....that to my knowledge I'm U/L only insures my car for 3 and NOT for your party of 4 or 5 or whatever, U of Arizona students tend to show up in obviously large (often drunken) groups wanting to turn RS vehicles in their personal clown car (I've seen other drivers obliged them, but its just NOT my thing)...but the follow on question is whether my personal insurance would insure according to number of seat belts in car? Does anyone know about this?


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

rkozy said:


> Many of those who "know better" are either already in a wooden box, or will be just as soon as they croak on a ventilator.


Many and not all? How many and who are the others who are in wooden boxes?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

HyperFog said:


> ...Please consider HyperFog to clean up after the non-compliant maskers and speed up the process, make some money in the process...


HyperFog?
I've wanted to drop a Raid fog bomb and stay in the vehicle with the windows up a few times...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

What are you all afraid of?
The virus? Or your loss of what little power you have?

Before I get in, I ask "Do you want me to wear this?"
If I get a 'yes', I put it on.
Otherwise ... I don't.

It's the drivers car. I don't care about anyone else's opinion.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

This is a trick poll, as there are no COVID rules in my market.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I feel like now, a couple months later, about 50% of my passengers are masked.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> I feel like now, a couple months later, about 50% of my passengers are masked.


1 in 10 here in FL.

And half of them take them off when they realize they look foolish wearing one in the backseat of my car - me no mask - all 4 windows cranked fully down, cruising along at 45mph, while I point out the weirdo walking by themselves on the street with their mask on.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Masks make you sicker. So no, I NEVER wear the damn things.

They were meant to be worn short-term in extreme circumstances, like surgery. Even then, N-95.

Cloth/paper masks retain your stale air. It's like blowing your nose then wiping the dirty tissue on your face. The human body was designed to breathe fresh air.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Masks make you sicker. So no, I NEVER wear the damn things.
> 
> They were meant to be worn short-term in extreme circumstances, like surgery. Even then, N-95.
> 
> Cloth/paper masks retain your stale air. It's like blowing your nose then wiping the dirty tissue on your face. The human body was designed to breathe fresh air.


Not true at all. The are to retain any particles you exhale or the vast majority of them especially when talking.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

All these people worried about particles and the flu...

Does anyone remember how much the Chinese had to clean up the area where the Olympics were held? And how participants wore masks because the local air was so bad, even with most industry shut down?

Did people notice how overnight the media switched from "the deadliest virus in the history of the world" to "Russia invades Ukraine?" I thought we were all going to die of "the virus," now we're supposed to send troops over there to kill people? Hippocracy.

I didn't see the Ukraine military wearing N-95 masks, and we know they want to live. I'm pretty sure there are bigger threats in life than germs.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Somebody tell that concerned citizen the upcoming 4th booster should ease his phobia. Also tell him to get the injection on his head. Might kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

#1husler said:


> So yes, your truly kicks off the UberX and/or Lyft RS hustle by "agreeing" to wear a mask (which I do).
> 
> Mask up and hit the ride.
> 
> ...


Starting today and live in Texas, so my rule is simple I will wear the mask and the Pax will have to sit in the backseat and if they don’t want to wear it then fine and if they do wear it fine.

No front seat riders at all!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

In my area they have to check a box that they are wearing a mask before they can get a ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Starting today and live in Texas, so my rule is simple I will wear the mask and the Pax will have to sit in the backseat and if they don’t want to wear it then fine and if they do wear it fine.
> 
> No front seat riders at all!


Don't worry. You'll survive.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I've heard the more masks a person wears the more protected they are. The ultimate protection for those types is to put a bag over their head.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I've heard the more masks a person wears the more protected they are. The ultimate protection for those types is to put a bag over their head.
> 
> View attachment 650029


And tie a rope real tight around their necks to make sure there’s no leaks. Like a tourniquet.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> And tie a rope real tight around their necks to make sure there’s no leaks. Like a tourniquet.


Many can't tie their own shoes...









No Laces? No Problem! The Cutest Kicks for Kids Who Can't Tie Their Shoes Yet


With countless slip-on and tightening-strap options in cute colors and patterns, your child won't have to feel pressured to tie laces before they're ready




people.com


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Don't worry. You'll survive.


I actually did and made a decent day living…

Will start again tomorrow and keep going…


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

I tell my passengers I don't care if they wear a mask. 
If they don't wear one I don't wear one. 
Some say "thanks" and leave the mask on 🙄


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UberNLV said:


> I tell my passengers I don't care if they wear a mask.
> If they don't wear one I don't wear one.
> Some say "thanks" and leave the mask on 🙄


Most of mine who do that end up giving me the best tips.

I think they’re embarrassed over it, so they leave it on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberNLV said:


> I tell my passengers I don't care if they wear a mask.
> If they don't wear one I don't wear one.
> Some say "thanks" and leave the mask on 🙄


When I walk up to the car, BEFORE I get in, I have a mask in hand and ask "Do I need to wear this?"
Why? Because it's up to the skipper.
It's his/her car. I'll wear it if the skipper requires it.
If not ... 
And, NOBODY has ever said that they want me to wear it.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

colamacy said:


> because cloth masks aren't going to prevent viral transmission


Oh brother, another driver who thinks they are a doctor! 😐


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Oh brother, another driver who thinks they are a doctor! 😐


Should be easy enough for you to provide a credible study on cloth masks preventing viral transmission.

BTW, Google won't be of help cuz there aren't any.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

colamacy said:


> Should be easy enough for you to provide a credible study on cloth masks preventing viral transmission.
> 
> BTW, Google won't be of help cuz there aren't any.


Nah, you first in presenting credible evidence to support your lunacy.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Most pax are still getting in with masks. I stopped wearing them 2 months ago. No blowback yet.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

#1husler said:


> So yes, your truly kicks off the UberX and/or Lyft RS hustle by "agreeing" to wear a mask (which I do).
> 
> Mask up and hit the ride.
> 
> ...


I encourage them NOT to wear masks. I miss seeing the pretty faces of the coeds. Damn.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Nah, you first in presenting credible evidence to support your lunacy.


LOL! Nah, me first? You and your kind were telling the entire nation of 300,000,000 plus Americans that cloth masks will prevent airborne viral transmission. Puahahahahaha! Me first. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

colamacy said:


> LOL! Nah, me first? You and your kind were telling the entire nation of 300,000,000 plus Americans that cloth masks will prevent airborne viral transmission. Puahahahahaha! Me first. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Another Microbiologist moonlighting as an Uber driver. So please tell us, how much did your degree cost on eBay?


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Another Microbiologist moonlighting as an Uber driver. So please tell us, how much did your degree cost on eBay?


The burden you tried passing on me is on you. So by all means, find that "credible study" that cloth masks prevent airborne viral transmission. Ask Vinny if he's got any clue. LMAO


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Clowns be clowning post 2020. LMAO!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Google says that "SARS-CoV-2 is an enveloped virus ≈0.1 μm in diameter" and the openings in a piece of cotton is ''a 600 TPI _cotton sheet_ can provide average filtration efficiencies of 79 nm ± 23% (in the 10 nm to 300 nm range)''.

So, even though I am not a virologist or a bacteriologist ... or any kind of ist ... it looks to me like ... a piece of cotton will not filter out a coronavirus. Even if its double thick.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Fauci said the masks weren't helping, but we should continue wearing them, all in the same speech.



UberBastid said:


> in essence said:
> SARS-CoV-2 ≈ 0.1 μm, openings in cotton is 1000x larger...


Yeah, it's like expecting chain-link fence to keep mosquitoes out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Fauci said the masks weren't helping, but we should continue wearing them, all in the same speech.


The elite class like to see, immediately, if you are a member of the elite class or not.
They used to be able to tell by the clothes you wear, the bling, the car ...etc.
Harder to do now.
The mask helps.
Did you notice how many masks were being worn at the Oscars last night?
Yea I didn't watch it either, but it'll give you a hint ... it's a nice round number.

The violence on-stage -- that was ok too because laws don't apply to them.

In Europe in the 30's and 40's one country went so far as to have their under-class sew a Star of David on their clothes. Our upper class is too woke for that - so the masks do just fine.

Resist.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Pax here. Drivers don't seem to care anymore.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Floofy said:


> Pax here. Drivers don't seem to care anymore.


Nobody does.
The China Virus has become as dangerous as The Common Flu.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Nobody does.
> The China Virus has become as dangerous as The Common Flu.


It always was lol


----------

